# Boat stolen



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

My $4000 dollar hobie pro angler kayak was stolen this week. Any advice people can give me on how to better my recovery chances is appreciated. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Well first off, I'll pray that you get it back soon. It is a crap shoot honestly. But I'd post a picture on every bulletin board you can near by any body of water nearby. Where abouts are you from. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Check Craigslist, notify division of watercraft. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Post pics of it on craigslist and all other forum boards u know of and describe any markings and it's OH number if it has one.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That sucks bro. I hope you find it.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bassthumb said:


> My $4000 dollar hobie pro angler kayak was stolen this week. Any advice people can give me on how to better my recovery chances is appreciated.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Let us know where it was taken from? Post a picture on this thread. I'll keep my eye out if you're in my area. Good luck bassthumb.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The more eyes you have looking..... Give us your location that you last knew of it being,,& if you have them,,pictures,,numbers or any other identifying markings..& with some help here,, HOPE it turns up!! Some people will steal anything nowadays!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yrah were stolen front thats bs 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Byw still not sure why u dont say where it was taken 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vision Angler82 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah letting us know where it was taken would help....


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree that more eyes on the scene could help better your odds for recovery. Some details would be extra helpful. Where was it taken from? Your backyard, your garage, out of your truck, from your campsite........Which city was it taken? 

Which size hobie pro kayak did you have? 
What color was it?
Were there any special modifications that you had done on it that would make it easy to identify?
OH numbers?


Just trying to help...........


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

I just heard on the news that 2 stolen yaks were found on lake erie today.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/lo...tress-after-kayaks-found-near-fairport-harbor


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMMm,,What's the dealio Bassthumb???Any NEWS?? I HOPE,,one of the two(yaks) was Yours!! & You DON'T have to reply,,We're getti'n used to Ya,,NOW!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think he posted just to see what would happen in the event he would... 
Hate when people leave others hanging. :-( 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The last time bassthumb was on was: Last Activity: 06-09-2013 09:46 PM

He's probably out looking for his kayak rather than worrying about responding at this time. Give him time. Hope he gets it back INTACT and the scumbag(s) get thrown in jail.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lewzer is right. How about it guys, give this guy a break. Please?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Stolen from Wyoga lake in cuyahoga falls. It had an OH number but it was just black block stickers I'm sure have been removed by now. It was the pro angler by hobie. They didn't get the pedals. Really appreciate the help guys.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

In the pic, the one on the right


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Another thought, I had to register the etched in boat number with the state, the pencil etching thing. Perhaps I could get that number from them.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

that sucks. I would keep an eye on craigslist in every city within a 100 miles.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

You should be able to get # from them with no problem.Had My canoe registered and was given two metal tags put one in plain sight the in a hidden spot.Just go talk to them ,don't think they will give it over the phone or online.Take registration papers with you.Good Luck. Hope you had it insured.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in the area and will keep an eye out for it. The cops are looking for it because I got
stared at today hauling my kayaks through that area tonite about 6:30 around Walmart
and Lowes


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Any update? 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------

